# Ron Summers BOGWOB vintage bike swap meet November 13th 2021



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 5, 2021)

Its the BOGWOB (BUNCH OF OLD GUYS WITH OLD BIKES) swap-show -bike talk , November 13th 2021
Ron summers 425- 582-7556
22425 91st ave west
Edmonds , wa.


----------



## Bike Peddler (Nov 6, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Its the BOGWOB (BUNCH OF OLD GUYS WITH OLD BIKES) swap-show -bike talk , November 13th 2021
> Ron summers 425- 582-7556
> 22425 91st ave west
> Edmonds


----------



## Bike Peddler (Nov 6, 2021)

What's a booth cost for your swapmeet? Is it indoor?


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 6, 2021)

@fatbike


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 6, 2021)

Bike Peddler said:


> What's a booth cost for your swapmeet? Is it indoor?



Contact Ron Summers 425- 582-7556


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 9, 2021)

SKIDKINGSVBC said:


> Contact Ron Summers 425- 582-7556



@fatbike You checking this out?


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Nov 9, 2021)

I sure hope some Oregon folks come up to this ...Maybe some Canadians will come down now that  the border is open ..


----------

